# CA Glue Dry Time



## ekeogh (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Everyone
Before I ask my next question on this pen turning experience I want to thank everyone that helped me get this far.

I just bored out the holes for the pen brass tubes to be inserted And I am wondering how long does it take for the CA glue to dry so I can start turning the pen blanks on the lathe?

Thanks Ed


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 15, 2020)

Not a big fan of using CA to glue tubes in. They dry brittle and are not gap filling like epoxies. Just because glue has dried does not mean it has cured. I would wait 24 hours to let cure. Just my opinion others may differ.


----------



## mark james (Jun 15, 2020)

I vote for 2 part epoxy, and let set overnight for best setting circumstances.   

If you have used CA and just want answers for that, then I'd wait 30 min-1 hr, and see if it is set.  I would use a small pad for the CA to be applied, then let the "stick" sit in the CA mixture on the pad.


----------



## ekeogh (Jun 15, 2020)

mark james said:


> I vote for 2 part epoxy, and let set overnight for best setting circumstances.
> 
> If you have used CA and just want answers for that, then I'd wait 30 min-1 hr, and see if it is set.  I would use a small pad for the CA to be applied, then let the "stick" sit in the CA mixture on the pad.


 I’m using CA glue right now as it came with the starter kit I got .. I just realized that I didn’t trim the barrels flush with the tubes can I use the barrel trimmer after I reduced the thick of the 3/4” blank  sorry omg I know it’s another question ????


----------



## mark james (Jun 15, 2020)

ekeogh said:


> I’m using CA glue right now as it came with the starter kit I got .. I just realized that I didn’t trim the barrels flush with the tubes can I use the barrel trimmer after I reduced the thick of the 3/4” blank  sorry omg I know it’s another question ????



Don't worry about questions, all is fine!  You will get a bunch of different suggestions, and that is good.   

OK, so for me... If you have glued-in the tubes with CA, yes after it it is cured you can mill then ends.  I prefer to use a sanding jig on the lathe as opposed to a mill with a drill press. There are different ways to do this, but basically just sanding the ends flush with the brass tube.


----------



## magpens (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey !! . Don't tell the teacher .... but ....

.... I use only 5-minute epoxy .... and ....

.... I often turn a blank within 20 minutes of gluing in the brass tube !

YMMV, and I offer no guarantees !!


----------



## leehljp (Jun 15, 2020)

I agree with others on epoxy. 5 minute epoxy is as quick as CA and hold MUCH better. 

I know you are just starting and you have a starter kit but you don't have to use all that comes in a starter kit. I learned the hard way that the starter kit doesn't always give the results that I dreamed of. And sometimes they set you back.


----------



## qquake (Jun 15, 2020)

I agree with Mal. I also use 5 minute epoxy, and will sometimes start turning within 15 minutes. Only a Canadian would wait 20 minutes.   

As for trimming the ends, you have to have the tube(s) glued in and and the glue set before you can trim, whether you use a trimmer or sanding disk. One little tip I learned here years ago is to put something in the ends of the tubes before you insert them, like modeling clay or even a slice of potato. This keeps the inside of the tube(s) clear of whatever adhesive you're using. I drill them out before trimming.


----------



## mick (Jun 16, 2020)

qquake said:


> .... One little tip I learned here years ago is to put something in the ends of the tubes before you insert them, like modeling clay or even a slice of potato. This keeps the inside of the tube(s) clear of whatever adhesive you're using. I drill them out before trimming.


I'm a big fan of dental wax. I bought a couple of boxes when I first started turning and.... well I've still got almost 2 boxes of dental wax. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## qquake (Jun 16, 2020)

I tried dental wax years ago, but don't like it. It's too thin and it dries out.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jun 16, 2020)

how long do you want to wait?


----------



## ekeogh (Jun 16, 2020)

wouldentu2? said:


> how long do you want to wait?


 I applied it last night and wanted to turn it within 30 minutes , I didn’t because I didn’t want to run the chance of the ca glue not being set I’ll do it tonight...   

I think in the future I’ll just batch out all brass inserts in one night then get to turning the next day


----------



## duderubble (Jun 16, 2020)

I use CA and accelerator and mill the ends immediately and turn. I'm only about 50 or 60 pens in but no serious issues. I tried gorrila glue and epoxy. But went back to the CA. I will say this, if you use CA make sure the blank is not warm from drilling and that the tube slides easily in and out or you are apt to get it stuck before inserted and centered. I will use epoxy if It is critical that a blank be centered.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 16, 2020)

I use FastCap's 2P-10 CA Glue and often use it immediately after spraying with Activator.   However, I usually recommend waiting as much as 24 hours before turning!


----------



## leehljp (Jun 16, 2020)

ekeogh said:


> I think in the future I’ll just batch out all brass inserts in one night then get to turning the next day



That is the most efficient way to do it.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jun 16, 2020)

ekeogh said:


> I applied it last night and wanted to turn it within 30 minutes , I didn’t because I didn’t want to run the chance of the ca glue not being set I’ll do it tonight...
> 
> I think in the future I’ll just batch out all brass inserts in one night then get to turning the next day


That's what I do, without problems.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 16, 2020)

If the blank is wood (no acrylic, plastics, etc.), I use medium CA with some accelerator applied to the ends (not sure how much gets in there). I wait 10 to 15 minutes and turn. For all other blanks materials, I use epoxy.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 17, 2020)

Rockler and WoodCraft offer classes on turning pens.  When you leave the class at noon, you have the pen you turned in your hands.  Usually start the class about 9 am.  So, to accomplish this, the students made a cigar pen.  Once the holes were drilled, we waited until the blank was cool, then put the tube in with CA.  Take a 10 minute coffee break, come back and shoot the ends with accelerator, face the blank and continue to turning.

Not an ideal way to do it, but it CAN be done successfully.

If possible, let any glue set overnight--it will be mostly cured and you will have a far superior bond.


----------



## qquake (Jun 17, 2020)

TonyL said:


> If the blank is wood (no acrylic, plastics, etc.), I use medium CA with some accelerator applied to the ends (not sure how much gets in there). I wait 10 to 15 minutes and turn. For all other blanks materials, I use epoxy.


I'm curious. Why do you use CA with wood, but epoxy with acrylic? I use epoxy with both, and have no problems.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 17, 2020)

qquake said:


> I'm curious. Why do you use CA with wood, but epoxy with acrylic? I use epoxy with both, and have no problems.



Hi Jim!
No mixing, it's faster (for me), I'm impatient, I haven't had any problems in close to 5 years (yet!).  
With acrylic, i paint the tubes and barrel most of the time. i find the epoxy to act as lubricant so the paint isn't scratched off, I am not sure, but I believe the heat from the CA curing process may erode the paint.

Enjoy the day my friend.


----------



## Ray-CA (Mar 27, 2021)

qquake said:


> I agree with Mal. I also use 5 minute epoxy, and will sometimes start turning within 15 minutes. Only a Canadian would wait 20 minutes.


Mal uses “metric time”. That’s why he waits what appears to be longer.


----------



## egnald (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello all, chiming in on filling in the ends of the tubes before gluing. I'm sure I've posted this somewhere before, but my neighbor is a beekeeper and he uses Foundation Wax for his hives. It is essentially a thin flat sheet of beeswax that is used on the frames in beehives. It essentially gives the bees a foundation on which they can build their honeycomb. I have a few sheets and use it like others use the dental wax.  It has been working great for me so far. - Dave


----------



## Jans husband (Mar 28, 2021)

A slice of potato works just as well for filling the end of the tube. Just push the tube into it.
Mike


----------



## qquake (Mar 28, 2021)

Jans husband said:


> A slice of potato works just as well for filling the end of the tube. Just push the tube into it.
> Mike


I used to do that, but have found that modeling clay works better. Then I use an appropriate size drill bit to clear the clay and dried epoxy.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2021)

Play dough here. Works well and cheap.


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 28, 2021)

mick said:


> I'm a big fan of dental wax. I bought a couple of boxes when I first started turning and.... well I've still got almost 2 boxes of dental wax.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


blue tac or similar flexible stuff seals them well and is ( usually ) easy to get out afterwards


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 28, 2021)

Ray-CA said:


> Mal uses “metric time”. That’s why he waits what appears to be longer.


I leave mine overnight but i use the precision 2 hour curing stuff and let it totally cure for 24 hours ( for maximum bond strength). OK that’s overkill but I’ve only had 2 tube blanks fail so far in 3 years.


----------

